# They're Back



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

So I got a call from the Wormdrowner last night...Hey Dude you want to meet on the Bayou? Told him work was probably going to interfere but what the hey let's try it. So we meet up around 8:30 AM Saturday morning to check out the Bayou. Calm winds, it's over 55 degrees sun is shining, it is nice day! Mike tells me Pete A. is going to join us soon. So we decide you go this way I'll go that way let's find the fish. Pete soon showed up and we said our pleasantries and off I went east and they went west. I started dredging the bottom and I felt the distinct thud we all have grown to love. I said hello Buster with a quick strip set and the bass was airborne in seconds. Here is my first bass of the day


It was a nice little buck who was sitting right on the edge of a deep pool just inside the shade line. So as I kept walking east I concentrated on fishing the shady spots close to deep water. Boom a second fish came to hand.


You can see he sucked down the fly pretty deep but no worries it came right out as I had the barb compressed. Anyways I kept on going another forty feet or so and BOOM now this THUD was solid. The fish went airborne and tail walked too. This was a BASS with an attitude but after a short fight I got her to the bank and started to pull her up the incline when my tippet broke and the fish and fly slid back into the water. NOT GOOD! I broke out my box to get another fly when the phone rang...darn work was calling...Gotta Go!

A couple of hours later work done, I returned to the scene of the crime and looked for WD and Pete A. but they had left already. I parked in a different location to fish another portion of the bayou. The weather was even better than in the morning and the air temp was around 65 or so by now. I change to a different fly and started to look for my quarry in a small section that had a couple of rock formations that looked inviting. First cast and I see this pig come out and whack my fly but I was way to slow and she spit the fly in a nano-second. I casted a few more times at different targets but only caught one of these.


Moving down the bank I found this real sweet spot that looked perfect.

I just stood and watched for a few minutes. But it wasn't long before I noticed this long dark girl swimming along the bank and I put a tight loop right in her face. While she followed the fly I noticed a bigger fish swim up beside her. The first one ate. She looked like this. I'd say bigger than four pounds but you figure that out.

While fighting her I saw at least four more big fish trying to get what ever she was eating away from her. Also saw a bright pink and red coi(?) rise to the top of the water. Fish were everywhere after I took that picture I grabbed my rod only to hook up with this standing in the same location. Another biggie girl who sucked in the fly deep.

So now I am freaking out. Big fish are happening right now. Keep moving down the bank and look for the rocks. There some over there.

This is some kind of fun. As the sun started to go behind the tree line behind me I thought I would return to the truck but not before trying a shot or two at the first fish I missed earlier. Two casts next to the same rock netted this babe and I was able to coax another goodie to hand. But that is enough fun for one day. Wish you were here.

THEY'RE BACK...I wonder how WD and Pete A. did?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Looks like you had a FUN DAY. Way to go!


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Yep you found some really fine ones. mike & I were spending our time chewing the fat instead of catching fish.

Mike caught one small but feisty one, and I lost a really nice one. Not on par with your big one but good fat one. Up stream from that bridge I stalked and cast to several very large carp with no success, both Common and Grass. Looking for my Koi.

Mike worked same hole but with no success, has to be the way he parts his hair.

Gotta love White Oak.

Pete A.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Pete A. said:


> Mike worked same hole but with no success, has to be the way he parts his hair.
> 
> Gotta love White Oak.
> 
> Pete A.


What hair Pete? I lost most of it years ago.......sad3sm

Had a great time yesterday!


----------



## rgregg08 (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Justincase323 (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Looks and sounds like a great time.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice post-

I'm new to fly fishing, I fish Horse Pen mostly. 

Best luck so far on green Wooley buggers- What was working up on White Oak?


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Orange body black segmented wooley worm! #6 size


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

My oldest son hooked and lost a very nice bass in the same pool a few weeks ago. His response to your catch was "he caught my unicorn!".

Now I gotta tie up some _"Orange body black segmented wooley worm! #6 size". _Both of my sons are avid fly fisherman but both are bottom, grocery cart, old tire,.........., snagging fly losing machines, I have tie just to keep from taking a second mortgage on the house.

Pete A.

Thomas with a feisty White Oak just a bit downstream from that pool just a few weeks ago


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Pete make sure tom and the other boy check out our booth down at the GRB Holder Fishing Show. We'll have some really interesting people, boats, and going-ons! I'll be posting something on here later that will tell all. See ya.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

They both been at it a while. Thomas is up at school (TSTC, Waco) and Sam my companion on most trips now. I was a pretty active member back in the 80's. We'll stop by. We're planning on being at the auction and bringing our money.

Pete A.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

How were the chiggers?

If the weather holds out, y'all want to hit it again this coming Saturday the 22nd?


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

That's interesting as we've been fishing it for 3 years and no chiggers yet. Beau coup fire ants, industrial grade mosquitos, wasps, snakes (several species), guys living under bridges, even saw a coyote run by us under Antoine bridge. 

But no chiggers. Could be this smelly old brown eyed Cajun boy just ain't tasty to them. 

Pete A.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

No chiggers Finn...those biting bugs are only in the retention ponds over on Hollister. They come from either the diver ducks or some parasite that lives in the moss and they are microscopic. The only time you get eaten up is when wading in shorts. I had three bouts with these little @#$holes before I figured it out and so now never again. Always and I say again ALWAYS wear full waders if you go into those ponds. The bites are a week of brutal pain! Last known victim was our Club's illustrious "Presidente". He learned his lesson. Pit bulls are easier to take on! :headknock


----------

